# Lathe spindle work stop



## Charles scozzari (Apr 13, 2022)

Hi, I made this adjustable work stop as an aid when doing work. The stop is inserted completely assembled, then secured with a pin into the spindle. With the thumbscrew you can set the stop to the desired depth needed. I removed the gear cover only to show how the pin locks into the spindle. There is now need to remove the cover to install the stop assembly. When the stop is retracted the chuck functions normally with no need to remove the stop from the spindle. I am working on a cover to shield the unit when in use. I also am making different sized adaptors for more conditions as shown in the last photo.   Thank's for looking.


----------



## Brento (Apr 13, 2022)

I like this idea. Id like to make something like this for my ER40 chuck but i need to have a drawbar for it.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Apr 13, 2022)

Brento said:


> I like this idea. Id like to make something like this for my ER40 chuck but i need to have a drawbar for it.


I am going to do that next. The drawbar I made is 1018 cr with 5/8 x 11 TPI. The tube is 1" DOM, and the ends were pressed onto the DOM. tube. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Brento (Apr 13, 2022)

I need a metric drawbar but to drill through a bolt the length of the spindle could be a little tough. I ill have to see the thread and maybe make my own and with that somehow make a through hole for a stop. Id like something that i can change easy.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Apr 13, 2022)

Brento said:


> I need a metric drawbar but to drill through a bolt the length of the spindle could be a little tough. I ill have to see the thread and maybe make my own and with that somehow make a through hole for a stop. Id like something that i can change easy.


I really wanted to attach it to the threaded end of the spindle where the jam nuts are holding the spindle bearings, but I went with this set up because the end was more accessible. Drilling the hole was not bad, just started with a centering drill bit at very slow r.p.m. and then to 1/4". There's really no load on the spindle, so I feel hole shouldn't be a problem.  Have you tried to find metric rod from any of the online suppliers?  Thank's again.


----------



## Brento (Apr 13, 2022)

Not yet. My issue is i need to drill about 6-8" deep


----------



## Charles scozzari (Apr 13, 2022)

Brento said:


> Not yet. My issue is i need to drill about 6-8" deep


Is it possible to do something similar to what I did, by using a tube with ends to span the spindle and run the drawbar through it.


----------



## Larry$ (Apr 13, 2022)

Center drill, screw machine bit, Long bit from McMaster-Carr. The first hole will guide the long bit. Then use the hole to turn between centers.


----------



## Brento (Apr 13, 2022)

Charles scozzari said:


> Is it possible to do something similar to what I did, by using a tube with ends to span the spindle and run the drawbar through it.


The chuck is a MT3 arbor. So i need to create some sort of spacer to maybe fit in the spindle with it. My plan is to then make a big washer and tighten it onto the back of the spindle opening by the gear train.


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 14, 2022)

Nice work Charles .


----------



## Charles scozzari (Apr 14, 2022)

Thank's very much.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Apr 14, 2022)

Brento said:


> The chuck is a MT3 arbor. So i need to create some sort of spacer to maybe fit in the spindle with it. My plan is to then make a big washer and tighten it onto the back of the spindle opening by the gear train.


This may interest you as an option. I bought this straight to mt3 adaptor and it works well by holding it in my lathe chuck for small work. Just used the drill bit to show the run out. I am still going to make a drawbar set up, but have had success with the adaptor. Maybe this would help you out.      Thank's


----------



## Brento (Apr 14, 2022)

I dont have the space for that and defeats the purpose i would use this for.


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Apr 14, 2022)

I'd offer a option that works for chucks and collets. Using a rather long, light compression spring that allows part to contact stop, it will eject parts simply. It also benefits loading, because you can feel the contact and actually stop in chosen position. Many kinds of material don't slide easily over jaws and in spindle bores, so the tactile signal is quite positive.


----------



## Charles scozzari (Apr 14, 2022)

Thank's, I am going to try that. Makes perfect sense.


----------

